# Motor paso a paso 12V



## HAMP (Abr 25, 2007)

Buenas tardes a todos desearía que alguien me oriente con lo siguiente: necesito un motor paso a paso de 12V consumo aprox 1A que estando desenergizado pueda moverse libremente, no es condicionante la velocidad, sí sería conveniente un buen número de pasos con su circuito de accionamiento 12V de forma que si mantengo accionado un botón recibe pulsos de moverse en un sentido y si acciono otro realiza el movimiento inverso. Si no acciono ninguno se mantiene bloqueado en la posición y si le quito alimentación gira libremente. Pregunto: eso existe? donde lo consigo? en su defecto desearía me orienten para poder desarrollarlo.
Desde ya muchas gracias a todos, ( como ven mis conocimientos son muy escasos)


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Abr 25, 2007)

Si existe algo como lo que quieres que haga, lo he visto aplicado en brazos didácticos de LabVolt.

Lo que no te entendí fue si lo quieres desarrollar o conseguir ya hecho


Entra a este link, a ver si es algo de lo que estas buscando...
http://www.superrobotica.com/S310410.htm

Saludos


----------



## HAMP (Abr 25, 2007)

Sí, aparentemente algo así es a lo que me refiero. Lo voy a estudiar detenidamente. Dado que mis concimientos del tema son algo menos que nulos desearía encontrarlo hecho pero como mi audacia supera mi ignorancia no descarto la posibilidad de hacerlo dado el caso. En el caso de comprar el set motor+controlador de cuanto dinero estaríamos hablando aprox.?
Muchas gracias por la información.


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Abr 25, 2007)

la verdad no sé, aqui en México llegan a costar hasta 1,500 pesos como 140dlls los que he visto....

Saludos y suerte en tu proyecto


----------

